# "Me vas a escuchar" en català.



## yumsha

Hola. Tinc un dubte amb una frase en castellà.
Puc traduïr "Me vas a escuchar" al català sense canviar-li la forma? "Em vas a escoltar" seria correcte?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Lurrezko

No em sona gens natural. Jo empraria el futur: *m'escoltaràs*. Però una mica de context ens aniria prou bé.

Salut


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria *(ara)* *em sentiràs*. També depèn del context, clar.


----------



## ACQM

ernest_ said:


> Jo diria *(ara)* *em sentiràs*. També depèn del context, clar.


  Si la frase en castellà es del tipus "te vas a enterar" aquesta opció em sembla molt encertada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, si es tracta d'una mena d'amenaça, la frase de l'Ernest és la més adient. Però podria ser *escoltar*, tot dependrà del context:

_Fill, ara no em vols escoltar, però quan siguis gran m'escoltaràs. És llei de vida._

Salut


----------



## germanbz

A mi el punt de falta de naturalitat no es tant pel temps verbal com que necessite un "ara" no sé per qué.

¡Ara em vas a escoltar!. En qualsevol cas em sona millor amb el futur. "ara m'escoltaràs". Però necessitem més cotext.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

A mi em sonen igual de bé ambdues frases:* Ara em sentiràs/ ara em vas a sentir;* o bé: _*Ara m'escoltaràs/ ara em vas a escoltar*_; però les use amb significats diferents, molt propers entre ells, però amb diferents matisos. La frase més comuna o popular és i ha estat, almenys al valencià:* ara em sentirà/ara em va a sentir *(sí, en tercera persona); i era quan enfadats, pensaven cantar-li les quaranta a algú pel seu mal comportament. Sempre amb un* punt d'enuig (*o siga, quasi cridant): En canvi use : *ara m'escoltaràs*; quan estic davant d'algú al que vull recriminar-li el seu comportament, però ja estic més "tranquil" o bé després que algú ha exposat el seu parer (amb el que segurament no estic d'acord). Després haver-lo escoltat més o manco tranquil·lament vull exposar-li el meu però amb certa energia energia: *doncs bé *(després d'haver-lo sentit), _*ara m'escoltaràs a mi.*_ No sé si m'hauré explicat convenientment.

Salutacions

P.D.
Em disculpareu però l'ús d'_*escoltar*_ en comptes d'_*oir *_en certes frases en recorda molt a la confusió (mal ús) que s'està fent en el castellà a hora d'ara entre "_*oir*_"_ i_ "*escuchar*". Ho dic perquè no fa molt vaig *sentir*: *"venen d'escoltar una missa* *pel seu pare*"; i que jo sàpia la missa sempre "*s'ha oït"*


----------



## ampurdan

Crec que no no diria mai "ara em vas a escoltar" o "ara em vas a sentir". Com a mínim ara mateix no se m'acut cap context en què ho pogués dir. Potser és una diferència entre el valencià i el català de Catalunya.


----------



## Elxenc

ampurdan said:


> Crec que no no diria mai "ara em vas a escoltar" o "ara em vas a sentir". Com a mínim ara mateix no se m'acut cap context en què ho pogués dir. Potser és una diferència entre el valencià i el català de Catalunya.



Personalment preferesc la forma amb el futur a la composta (_ara m'escoltaràs tu a mi._.. o _ara me sentiràs..._ ), no sé si et refereixes a aquesta diferència de temps verbal. Si no, com expresseu per l'oriental del nord aquesta "ideia" del castellà: *me vas a escuchar?*

Notícia d'última hora: a més a més del Lapao i d'altres subtileses... el PP valencià diu que el valencià no té res a veure amb el català, i que li demanà a la Rae (castellana, a qui si no anàvem a demanar-ho. En són la seua-castellana-guia ) que rectifique la definició a la propera edició del diccionari castellà dient-hi que el valencià no té res a veure amb el català; que torne a l'edició franquista: _llengua parlada a la major part de l'antic regne de València_. Ara resulta que els valencians parlem com els íbers del segle IV ans de Crist. O siga que Ampurdan ja no podem estar-nos de parlar _de valencià o de català de Catalunya_. O a tot li diem valencià o a tot li diem català.

Bona nit


----------



## ampurdan

Elxenc said:


> Personalment preferesc la forma amb el futur a la composta (_ara m'escoltaràs tu a mi._.. o _ara me sentiràs..._ ), no sé si et refereixes a aquesta diferència de temps verbal. Si no, com expresseu per l'oriental del nord aquesta "ideia" del castellà: *me vas a escuchar?*



No l'expressem per a aquest verb. Diria simplement: "M'escoltaràs?". No et sé dir per què.



Elxenc said:


> Notícia d'última hora: a més a més del Lapao i d'altres subtileses... el PP valencià diu que el valencià no té res a veure amb el català, i que li demanà a la Rae (castellana, a qui si no anàvem a demanar-ho. En són la seua-castellana-guia ) que rectifique la definició a la propera edició del diccionari castellà dient-hi que el valencià no té res a veure amb el català; que torne a l'edició franquista: _llengua parlada a la major part de l'antic regne de València_. Ara resulta que els valencians parlem com els íbers del segle IV ans de Crist. O siga que Ampurdan ja no podem estar-nos de parlar _de valencià o de català de Catalunya_. O a tot li diem valencià o a tot li diem català.



D'acord. Al cap i a la fi la major part de les glòries de la nostra literatura clàssica vénen de valencianes terres.


----------



## germanbz

Simplement com una opinió personal voldria dir que certs temes estarien millor en altres topics. A mi em pareix igual de destrellatat el assumpte que a tot lo mon, però tal volta, temes que inevitablement acaven en referències pol.litiques o parallengua-pol.lítica estarien millor tal volta en "etimologies i altres llengües".
Més que res per a que este foro de català continue mantenint un rigor o discusió purament llingüística i no esdevinga ú dels tants similars que hi ha per la xarxa que acaven mesclant llengua i temes que no son llengua.


----------



## ampurdan

germanbz said:


> Simplement com una opinió personal voldria dir que certs temes estarien millor en altres topics. A mi em pareix igual de destrellatat el assumpte que a tot lo mon, però tal volta, temes que inevitablement acaven en referències pol.litiques o parallengua-pol.lítica estarien millor tal volta en "etimologies i altres llengües".
> Més que res per a que este foro de català continue mantenint un rigor o discusió purament llingüística i no esdevinga ú dels tants similars que hi ha per la xarxa que acaven mesclant llengua i temes que no son llengua.



Tens força raó, però el lloc adient seria el fòrum cultural. I ara ja podem tornar al tema del fil.


----------

